

Can Twitter Be Made in China? - malte
http://www.newyorker.com/online/blogs/evanosnos/2011/06/can-twitter-be-made-in-china.html

======
sc68cal
For a foreign company attempting to break into that market:

Not with censors, minders, and the party looking over their shoulder. Also,
would you care to give half your company over to the authorities.

For a home-grown company attempting to break out of that market:

The same as above applies, but in reverse. You need to get rid of that
albatross around your neck.

